# 1 gallon canning jars



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there such a thing and where could I get it. Would love some for storing dehydrated foods.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Target: http://www.target.com/p/ball-collector-s-jar-1-gallon/-/A-12794404
Walmart: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ball-1-Gallon-Creative-Container-Jar/17203434

Note that these jars are NOT for canning, but for simple storage.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

They carry them at our local Amish store.

You might also try bar's or deli's and ask about their empty pickled egg/pig feet/jalapeno/pickle jars.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Look on the U-Line site.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Azure Standard


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/128-oz-Widemouth-Jars-110-CT-P29.aspx?c=7

Or, your local Ace hardware should be able to special order them for you so you don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks all, I sure appreciate it. I plan to store dehydrated foods. I like the cookie jar style better but mason lids are more resistant and they are cheaper.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

For dry storage, I prefer these square 1 gallon "cracker jars" with screw lids. Square containers are so much more space efficient than round ones.

I had a few 1 gallon "penny candy" jars with screw lids on the front for easy access on the shelf, but I haven't been able to find them again. All the ones I can find now are just friction-fit plug lids or snap-on lids that aren't airtight


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> For dry storage, I prefer these square 1 gallon "cracker jars" with screw lids. Square containers are so much more space efficient than round ones.
> 
> I had a few 1 gallon "penny candy" jars with screw lids on the front for easy access on the shelf, but I haven't been able to find them again. All the ones I can find now are just friction-fit plug lids or snap-on lids that aren't airtight


Thanks PlicketyCat! I love these, have a few from years ago but I have no idea where I got them. One is our dog bone jar on the counter. I agree about square jars, although I love my gallon jars too.


----------

